# Appendix 2 UK Spouse Visa



## coldasice (Jan 10, 2013)

I will be putting the application through end of this month with the biometrics appointment being in April a few questions that im hoping you can help me with.

Applying under Cat B as I have to Jobs a fulltime one which I been doing for 7 years and a part-time one which I have been doing for only 3 months.

Here are the Appendix 2 questions that are confusing me at the moment:

3*.11 What is your sponsor’s annual income from this employment before tax?*

Do I put in my contracted salary as show on the “Employer Letter” which is 17500approx or my total income form this employer for the past 12 months as I have been doing quiet a lot of overtime with them and my past 12 months income from this employer alone will be £20000+?

*3.12 Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A)*

What do I answer? Yes I have been with this employer for almost 7 years but I want to add my second employer details as im applying under Cat B not A? if I tick yes it asks me to go to 2.21 which skips the part where it allows me to add my other employer details but if I answer No then it allows me to do so as I don’t have to skip 3.13 which is:*Has your sponsor had other salaried employment, in the UK, in the 12 months prior to the date of application? (Category B)*????

*3.21 Does your sponsor’s annual income (before tax) from their current salaried employment meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet? *

Under Cat B do I answer Yes or No? 

*3.22 If your sponsor has not been employed by the same employer for 6 months prior to the application does their total income (before tax) from salaried employment received in the 12 months prior to your application meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet?*

I have been employed by the same employer for the past 6 months but only the fulltime one (almost 7 years) for the part-time one I’ve only been working there for 3 months


Please help…..many thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

coldasice said:


> I will be putting the application through end of this month with the biometrics appointment being in April a few questions that im hoping you can help me with.
> 
> Applying under Cat B as I have to Jobs a fulltime one which I been doing for 7 years and a part-time one which I have been doing for only 3 months.
> 
> ...


You put your actual salary as you earned over the past 12 months - the salary that you are using for the application. As you are applying under Category B, add up your GROSS earnings from each job over the past 12 months. Does your employer letter say anything about your overtime?



> *3.12 Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A)*
> 
> What do I answer? Yes I have been with this employer for almost 7 years but I want to add my second employer details as im applying under Cat B not A? if I tick yes it asks me to go to 2.21 which skips the part where it allows me to add my other employer details but if I answer No then it allows me to do so as I don’t have to skip 3.13 which is:*Has your sponsor had other salaried employment, in the UK, in the 12 months prior to the date of application? (Category B)*????


State No then go on to answer the questions for Category B. 



> *3.21 Does your sponsor’s annual income (before tax) from their current salaried employment meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet? *
> 
> Under Cat B do I answer Yes or No?


Well, does it? Add up your GROSS income over the past 12 months from each job and if it is over £18,600, tick YES, if not, tick NO. 



> *3.22 If your sponsor has not been employed by the same employer for 6 months prior to the application does their total income (before tax) from salaried employment received in the 12 months prior to your application meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet?*
> 
> I have been employed by the same employer for the past 6 months but only the fulltime one (almost 7 years) for the part-time one I’ve only been working there for 3 months


This question again is only asking if your GROSS income exceeds the financial requirement, so, if it does, its YES, if not, its NO. 



> Please help…..many thanks


----------



## coldasice (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Leanna that's very helpful...no my emplyer letter doesn't mention the overtime as they claim it's not part of my original contract therefore they refused to put it in there but they've been offing it to me for best part of the past 12 months...my combined annual salary from both employers exceeds the 18600 without the need for overtime but I will only be able to provide 3 months payslips for my second emplyer as I've only just started working for them beginning of January 2013


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

coldasice said:


> Thanks Leanna that's very helpful...no my emplyer letter doesn't mention the overtime as they claim it's not part of my original contract therefore they refused to put it in there but they've been offing it to me for best part of the past 12 months...my combined annual salary from both employers exceeds the 18600 without the need for overtime but I will only be able to provide 3 months payslips for my second emplyer as I've only just started working for them beginning of January 2013


As long as you can prove that you've earned over £18,600 over the past 12 months, only submitting 3 months payslips for your second job will be no problem.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

hi, Just a few questions, as I am also in the same boat.

(throughout the duration of the 6 or 12 months your lowest monthly gross should not be less then £1550. 

Reading all the above comments has confused me, I don't understand the replies but here is my question:

I have 2 jobs. 
1 x Over £18,600 and have been there 7 months
1 x Part time - average £200 per month - have been there 7 months.

- Do I apply in Cat A or B?

- If I answer yes to 3.12 )*Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A)*) 
then it doesn't allow me to declare my second part time job. 
If I answer no it isn't true - because I have been in same employment for over 6 months with same salary.

If I say yes (it would be silly to wrote no!) then it takes me directly to 3.21 which is fine because I do meet the financial criteria using only 1 job. 

But 3.13 ask if I have had other salaried income in the last 12 months - which I have (Second part time job). But I don't want to say yes to 3.21 either because I only have 7 months of payslips from all jobs - and not 12! 

I was thinking to declare my second part time job in the additional notes section. 

I think my head is going to fall off


----------

